# Difference between maxxis detonator and refuse



## fah35 (Sep 17, 2004)

I was thinking of trying some maxxis tires. What the difference between the refuse and the detonator?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

fah35 said:


> I was thinking of trying some maxxis tires. What the difference between the refuse and the detonator?


Dunno...but I had a bad experience with a Maxxis tire...lasted all of 2 weeks. Might have just been bad luck, but I won't buy them again.


----------



## GScot (Feb 7, 2005)

Ha. I've had great luck with Maxxis tires. Both the Re-Fuse and Detonator. Detonator might have a bit more grip. Re-Fuse lasts longer, about 2000 miles for me. I get about the same from Michelin Krylions (which I like better than the Re-Fuse for grip and ride and just in general) The Detonator is very comparable to a Kyrlion. The fancier Maxxis tires have a great ride but sometimes short life. All of these are good high mileage training / few flats tires.


----------

